# Terminalserver Gäste Accounts



## bRainLaG (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Com,
ich suche grade im Internet nach einer Möglichkeit, bei einem Account, den ich anlege der in diesem Fall als Gästeaccount dienen soll, nach der Trennung der Verbindung zum Terminal Server (ausloggen), alle Daten gelöscht werden, also kein dauerhaftes Serverseitiger Home Folder besteht, da die Nutzer auf diesem Gästeaccount häufig wechseln.
Kann mir dabei vielleicht jemand helfen oder hat Tipps, da ich im Internet noch nicht fündig geworden bin.


----------

